# Pecan Burl Tree



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

There's a long story to this tree but I thought some of might want to start at this page:

http://blakelyburltree.com/STORY/the_sawmill.htm


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool log !...wow that sawmill is quite a contraption 

I just visited that link again, the mill will cut a 60" diameter log :cool2:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's Steve Cross's homemade mill. He's quite the character I mean to tell you. 

I'm glad you posted this I owe him a phone call. Only reason I haven't returned it is because you better have an hour to spend when you dial his number. He's worth the time though - an encyclopedia of knowledge. 

Don't ask him about Woodmizer. Woooo doggy he'll go on a 30 minute rant and you better not interrupt him. I'll try to get him to pop in here but I doubt he'll bother. 

"Kehhh-vin . . . mah waff duz awl thu compyooter stuff; I ain't got much tamm furrit." 

I'm not making fun of him, I love an untainted thick Georgia dialect like he has. It's music to my ears. 


Those logs are in the right hands.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! What an interesting read so far. I am really glad I have some time here at work to read it. I have been dreading going to work because it has been painfully slow and boring.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A great photo essay and wonderful prose.
And what an eclectic group of wood lovers, film makers and photographers.
The machine and it's operator/builder is amazing and that wood is absolutely breathtaking. 
Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

This is a fantastic post, thanks for providing the link. That is a great read and the kind of stuff that is interesting. Things like that story should be in the woodworking magazines, not the seemingly afterthought filler pages many of them use to put meat between the covers. True American inovation and hard work; it's amazing what it can produce.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

That was great Tim. :thumbsup: Wish I had a couple of those boards in my shop.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very interesting story thanks for posting. That is some log also, like to have some of that, bet it would make a wicked table top.


----------

